# Média de tornados por ano em Portugal



## Tornado fã (3 Abr 2010 às 19:23)

Alguem me sabe dizer qual é a média de tornados em portugal?

E se possível tb as zonas mais afectadas.

EDIT:Tornado completamente devastador.

Vejam as imgs deste filme :O:


----------

